# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Misyonerlik faaliyetlerine ilişkin yasal uygulamalara ilişkin Bakanlığımız talimatı

## ceydaaa

misyonerlik_kapak.jpgon yıllarda bazı misyonerlik amaçlı grupların (Protestanlar, İsa Mesih Cemaati, Mesih İnanlılar, Yehova Şahitleri, Bahailer), ülkemizde daha çok büyük kentlerde resmi olarak tanınmış ibadet yerleri haricinde, bina planında mesken, dükkan, ofis vb. olarak ayrılan yerleri amacı dışında mabet (ev kilisesi) olarak kullandıkları yapılan kontrollerde ve vatandaş şikayetlerinden ortaya çıktığından; bu konuda misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin yoğun olarak yürütüldüğü Valilikler arasında uygulamada birliği sağlamak amacıyla yapılacak yasal işlemleri açıklayıcı nitelikteki talimatımız (9) İl Valiliğine gönderilmiş olup, konuya ilişkin diğer İl Valiliklerinden de görüş talep edilmesi durumunda aynı talimat verilmektedir.

*Söz konusu talimatımızda aşağıdaki hususlara yer verilmiştir*

Bilindiği gibi, genel olarak mabet 2596 sayılı Bazı Kisvelerin Giyilemeyeceğine Dair Kanunun Tatbik Suretini Gösterir Nizamnamenin 3. maddesinde, “Mabetler her din ve mezhebin ibadetine mahsus ve usule muvafık olarak teessüs etmiş olan kapalı mahaller” olarak tanımlanmaktadır.

Bu çerçevede, ülkemizde yerleşik bulunan değişik dinlere mensup kişiler için yapılmış özel kutsiyete haiz mabetler veya ayin icrasına mahsus mahaller haricinde mezhebi merasim icrası, yine umuma açık olan meydanlarda, yollarda dini ve gayri dini işlere müteallik alaylar tertibi TCK’nun 529. Maddesine göre suç teşkil etmektedir.

3194 Sayılı İmar Kanununa göre ibadet yerlerinin gelişi güzel yapılması mümkün olmayıp, imar planında ayrılan ve İmar Kanunu Yönetmeliğinin Ek-1. Maddesine göre “Dini tesis alanları” olarak belirlenen yerlere yapılması gerekmektedir. Ayrıca, ibadet yerlerinin açılmasında bölgenin veya beldenin ihtiyacı ile yerleşik cemaatin bulunması unsurunun aranması önem arz etmektedir. İbadet yapılacak yer Kat Mülkiyeti esasına bağlı bir yapı içerisinde ayrılmak isteniyorsa, o takdirde 634 Sayılı Kat Mülkiyeti Kanununa göre, binada müştereken kullanılan ve bina planında öngörülen yerlerde açılması ve kat maliklerinin noter tasdikli rızalarının alınması ile binanın imar planında değişiklik yapılması gerekmektedir.

----------

